
Build a Lazy-Load Router with Vue.js and the Lastest Browser Features - anthonygore
https://vuejsdevelopers.com/2017/10/30/vue-js-dynamic-imports-lazy-load/?jsdojo_id=hn_llc
======
ukulele
Since the author appears to be OP here: I think you meant "latest" browser
features?

~~~
anthonygore
Oh god how did I manage that...thanks, I've updated the original post.

------
sheeshkebab
Anyone know how to do this with react?

~~~
AWebOfBrown
Yup, I use React-Router with React-Loadable:
[https://github.com/thejameskyle/react-
loadable](https://github.com/thejameskyle/react-loadable)

